# 1/64 Auto Lifts, Car Lift, Pickup Truck Lift, Full Function 3D printed Lift



## mowndave

My Son, David has just added 1/64 Auto Lifts, Car Lift, Pickup Truck Lift, Full Function 3D printed Lift to his Ebay store.

I am lucky that he prints one for me first.

If you have a 1/64 scale garage and appreciate realism you might consider checking out all the davezdz 3D miniatures.

Thank you for your time and HAPPY Collecting

Dave


----------



## bucwheat

Nice job,all my stuff is 1/24th scale


----------



## Radiodugger

I just started a 1/64 scale City diorama. I gotta check this out...

Doug


----------



## mowndave

*Custom 48 foot 1/64 Gooseneck 4 Car Hauler Trailer*

My son has now started 3D printing 1/64 Gooseneck 4 Car Hauler Trailers in different colors and sold on ebay.
I received a Blue, Black and Orange version for Father’s Day, GREAT trailers.
Sorry, Picture from my flip phone - better pictures posted on ebay.

Thanks, Dave

This is a Custom 48 foot 1/64 Gooseneck 4 Car Hauler Trailer. 1 belly load and 3 cars on top. In 1/64 scale it is 48 ft. long (9 inches long) with the extender ramp on the top front and 8ft. wide (1.5 inches wide) to scale. It includes 4 hitch fittings so you can tow it with your favorite 5th wheel truck. I have designed 1 hitch to fit Ertl dully 1 ton pickups, DCP and 1st Gear Semi hitch, Special Cast and Liberty Semi hitch, and even one to fit the new Green Light 5th wheel hitch. They are printed to tight measurements so you may want to touch them with a file to make them slip in and out easier. The trailer also comes with a detachable top front extender ramp, 4 positionable chock blocks, rear slide out ramp, front flip down belly ramp, positionable landing gear, red clear tail lights, plenty of displayable details, and duel free rolling plastic wheels.


----------

